# TATA indicom usb modem



## NiluGeek (Sep 16, 2007)

Helloo friends has anyone tried Usb modem of tata indicom the sungillsxc1080 modem how is the speed? i m thinking of purchasing one.


----------



## sourav (Sep 16, 2007)

yup,

i am using one of this

it is good but don't expect anything extra.

download speed starts from 3- 11 kbps, average 4.5 kbps


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 16, 2007)

Using it. I don't think you get any better alternative than that for wireless internet in term of speeds. Download speed 5-20KBPS(maximum claimed by the company:19KBPS)


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 16, 2007)

hey can u guys tell me da total cost for TATA INDICOM 64kbps unlimited???


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 16, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> hey can u guys tell me da total cost for TATA INDICOM 64kbps unlimited???



Talkin about fixed line? If yes then you can check it at there website. Don't know about any such plan on tata indicom mobile/FWP


----------

